# Kryolan - Opinions?



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

So...I am desperately seeking makeup education and am having a really hard time finding anything relatively close to me that isn't $2000+ or I've heard bad things about.

I heard about Kryolan throuh a student appreciation show I went to and enrolled in a class that is this weekend. It was a good price for students and I am excited but despite my efforts still have never heard any opinions regarding the company, products or classes....
I did a search and found that the brand was mentioned in some FOTD posts...

Insights?


----------



## slick (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not a pro but I've heard great things about Kryolan.  You might not hear much about them because they are a professional line rather than consumer.  I'm actually curious if anyone out there has tried their Micro Foundation?  I was thinking about getting the micro palette for my student kit, but instead I found the 24 pan Ultra Foundation palette through danceshopper.com for $68!!  but yeah, i'd also love to hear any more product recs!


----------



## slick (Jan 30, 2009)

oh and i've got to thank you for posting - i just checked the Kryolan site and there is a class being held in my area later this year!!  Such a rarity to have something like this offered around here....this is totally awesome!


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 31, 2009)

I know, thats why I was so quick to jump on the chance of them coming to my town this weekend. I am having the hardest time finding classes close to me....

If we get to play with that product I'll give you my opinion....as well as how the class went


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 2, 2009)

I use a lot of Kryolan and i think their stuff is fantastic.  Here is a little of what i have;
Liquid foundation-They come in a huuuuge array of colours and are suprisingly light on the face considering they give full coverage.  They take a little more effort to blend though.
Foundation palette; I use this more for contouring and concealing as i find it too thick for "straight" make-up.  Excellent for theatre use.
Transluscent powder- So very fine and a little goes a long way, one of my staple powders.
Blushes- Gorgeous colours and long lasting.  They go on really lightly too so you dont have to worry about putting to much on, just layer it if you want more.
Eyeshadows- Like the blush are really fine and long lasting, they have a highlighting shadow that is one of the best i have ever tried. They also comes in big sizes in a palette which is another plus.
Lipglosses- I find their lipglosses nothing special, they arent bad but i have used better.
Lip/eye pencils- The pencils are quite hard and take a while to soften because of this they can drag the skin.
Block mascara- Their block mascara is fabulous it comes in a little compact with mirror and brush.  I use it more as liquid eyeliner because the staying power is just incredible. And it lasts sooooooo long.
Lip colours- Their lip colours come in palletes as tester colours and they are great, you get a good amount of product and as you only needa little it last a really long time.  I highly recommend the tester/sample palettes!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the Kryolan lip colours, such a huge array of shades, and some of them are beautiful. I love the big range of neutrals they have.

I agree on their blushes also, I've only tried a few colours, but they're great!

Don't like their liquid liner, it's tooo watery. Didn't really like their pressed eyeshadows either, the few I have tried were too dusty, and even when pressing it on to the skin I didn't get very good pay off. Their darker shades worked okay. 

CherryAcid, what was the highlighting shadow you used?

I've used some of their TV foundations as well, quite heavy but a small pallette would definitely come in handy. Coverage I found similar to RCMA, but the foundation itself was very creamy in comparison.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 2, 2009)

The highlighter was in a big palette i have but u can buy it on its own it is one of the cream powder shadows and its simply called highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have quite a few of the colour wheels which are nice subtle creams in golds etc.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 2, 2009)

The majority of my makeup kit is Kryolan for stage/ theatrical/ SFX makeup - though I'm not fond of it for everyday, fashion or beauty makeup. It's good quality, but can take a little while to get used to because they aren't quite like usual cosmetics since they're made for professional use.

Eyeshadows - Not the best in pigmentation, but they do blend well. They are very dry and you will get quite a bit of fall out if you don't use a creamy base. Ideal for theatre, not fashion/ beauty.

Blush - LOVE them. Buildable colours, from hot pinks to more neutral shades. Very blendable.

Lip colours - Excellent. Well pigmented, they stay feeling creamy on the lips too, non-drying. A palette will last a long, long time.

Liquid foundation - Passable. I'd reccomend cream foundations over these any day.

Cream foundation - Excellent range of colours, easy to give a beautiful sheer coverage or build it up for maximum coverage. Best set with translucent powder and a powder puff. Great staying power.

Camofluage/ concealer - Amazing coverage. Very, very thick.

Aqua colours - Great, great, great. Not necessary unless you're doing theatre/ stage makeup really.

Cake eyeliner/ mascara - Dark, true black when mixed to the right consistency. Not really much point in having this if you have black in your eyeshadow palette though.

Mascara - Surprisingly good, though nothing special. Another passable product.

If you're curious about any other Kryolan products, feel free to inbox me - I;ve probably tried it out at least once haha.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 2, 2009)

Disco did u happen to do a media and theatrical course as well? lol  Where did you go? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *sorry to threadjack*


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm on a media makeup course right now (five months in) :] I go to Stockport College in Greater Manchester.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahh excellent are you enjoying it?  I did my HND a few years back at at somerset


----------



## hwilson18 (Feb 3, 2009)

I went to the class and am very happy with it, I learned a lot and the instructor was awesome. She knows her stuff and is great at being constructive. She didn't just nod and say it looked good when you knew it could use some work. I enjoyed the class and am totally willing to dish out the bucks for their other classes...

As for product I am so so on it. Some of them I really liked, some I was not crazy about. Their foundations are really thick which would be great for theatre but I could not see using it for everyday/beauty applications. Even when we made tinted moisturizer with their ultra under base and foundation, my face was totally greasy (I am oily normally) but it was just falling off my face and I kept having to powder....The dermacolor did cover my tatoo incredibly though!
I thought their eyeshadow was pretty okay...you have to know how to use it, because it is a professional product, she taught us the proper way to get it on your brush and adjust the color prior to skin application and that made it perfect. SOOOO much pigment could be obtained when you used it correctly, and I didn't have to brush off any overspill from under her eyes, which is hard for me right now.

I am an ingredient whore though, and I've been working with and researching different lines for 5 years that contain high quality good ingredients that are good for your skin too...and these products contain many "bad" ingredients (at least their liquid/cream foundations do). So I am not sure how I feel about that....and after seeing the ingredients...

As far as classes go....if you are looking for good professional makeup classes, definitely check them out.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 3, 2009)

CherryAcid, yes it's quite a lot of fun - though that's balanced by the constant essays we had to write! I was thinking f doing a HND, but I couldn't handle having to do more hair/ wig work - it asbsoloutely bores me to tears.


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol yea i really liked the hair side of it, we got basic hairdressing/cutting/colouring skills and the best part was we learnt period hairstyling which was a lot of fun and one of those cool skills to have.
Now postiche on the other hand i struggled with, it took me a LONG time to get the hang out of it and i was reduced to tears many times because i couldnt get the hang of it.  I eventually got it though and i felt really proud when i made a wig.
Do you do a lot of special fx/prosthetic work?


----------



## slick (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_I went to the class and am very happy with it, I learned a lot and the instructor was awesome. She knows her stuff and is great at being constructive. She didn't just nod and say it looked good when you knew it could use some work. I enjoyed the class and am totally willing to dish out the bucks for their other classes...

As for product I am so so on it. Some of them I really liked, some I was not crazy about. Their foundations are really thick which would be great for theatre but I could not see using it for everyday/beauty applications. Even when we made tinted moisturizer with their ultra under base and foundation, my face was totally greasy (I am oily normally) but it was just falling off my face and I kept having to powder....The dermacolor did cover my tatoo incredibly though!
I thought their eyeshadow was pretty okay...you have to know how to use it, because it is a professional product, she taught us the proper way to get it on your brush and adjust the color prior to skin application and that made it perfect. SOOOO much pigment could be obtained when you used it correctly, and I didn't have to brush off any overspill from under her eyes, which is hard for me right now.

I am an ingredient whore though, and I've been working with and researching different lines for 5 years that contain high quality good ingredients that are good for your skin too...and these products contain many "bad" ingredients (at least their liquid/cream foundations do). So I am not sure how I feel about that....and after seeing the ingredients...

As far as classes go....if you are looking for good professional makeup classes, definitely check them out._

 
thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_Now postiche on the other hand i struggled with, it took me a LONG time to get the hang out of it and i was reduced to tears many times because i couldnt get the hang of it.  I eventually got it though and i felt really proud when i made a wig._

 
Lol postiche pieces are a pain in the ASS.

I can't believe you made a fricking wig, thank whatever that we didn't have to do that. Knotting facial hair pieces was more than enough of that for me. 

UK courses sound really in depth compared to our one year courses here. It's always interesting reading about them.

To the OP; sounds good, glad you enjoyed it :]


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 4, 2009)

Well the course i did was an intensive 2 year university course so we had a LOT to cover.  I am pretty sure we covered all aspects of make-up and hairstyling apart from airbrushing(which i really want to play around with)
Here is what we did;
Fashion make-up
Special fx make-up
Theatrical make-up
Old Age make-up
Glamour/bridal make-up
Character make-up
Bodypainting
Prosthetics
Haircutting
Hair colouring
Hairstyling
Period hairstyling
Postiche and wigdressing
Cosmetic chemistry
Theatre studies
Art studies
Film Studies(i didnt need to go to class for that as i already have an A Level in it, i just had to to do the assignments)
Photography(same as film studies, just did the assignments)
Anatomy and Physiology
Beauty(waxing,nails,facials,eyelash/brow tinting)


Phew no wonder i was swamped with work all the time!


----------



## nebbish (Mar 27, 2009)

Where is that, CherryAcid?
That program sounds amazing.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 31, 2009)

CherryAcid, that's exactly the same topics as I am doing :] Do you do business too? We started that last week and I'm having a blast since I did it applied at GCSE haha. Right now we're doing ageing, character makeup, period makeup (60s) and fantastical hair. Wig making is hell - I'm knotting a moustache and have a few wefts to make.


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 4, 2009)

My course was a Plymouth University course based in Taunton.  It was really indepth and we actually had tutors who work/worked in the industry. I miss it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Disco; Yea we did business too, i made an awesome business plan that id love to go through with one day.  How long is your course? I thought we covered a hell of a lot in 2 years cant imagine the workload if your course is shorter! I can post some of my projects on here if anyone is interested? I have my casualty pics, monster make-up and my wig and prosthetic make-up.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG i recently heard about Kryolan, and good things! their eyeshadows are highly pigmented and it's affordable! Even better, I just found out that there is a kryolan store near where I live! Can't wait to check that place out


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 13, 2009)

I just heard about the Kryolan store as well and hopefully will have a chance to check it out!


----------



## flaviaramos85 (Feb 11, 2012)

disco, do you think you could help me find my shade among kryolan foundation shades? I dont have much acess to kryolan products in my country so I am thinking of purchasing them from the internet, so as I havent been able to test the products on my skin so I am not quite sure wich shade would be right for me. My skin is olive, light, with yellow undertones as far as I know...I could send you a picture of my face through email if you would like so you could have a better view of skin.Thanks a lot.


----------

